# All Aboard Indiana Newsletter



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 28, 2016)

http://www.indianahighspeedrail.org/docs/2016/201604aai.pdf

It discusses improving/expanding Hoosier State service including an extension to Cincinnati. It suggests the Hoosier State and Cardinal should run on separate schedules.

I had previously proposed keeping the Hoosier State on the current Hoosier State/Cardinal schedule and shifting the Cardinal so it arrives/leaves Cincinnati outside of the graveyard shift (http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/66943-trying-to-improve-amtrak-schedules-in-ohio/)


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I also found the other items of interest.


----------

